
Patrick Stewart Will Star in New Star Trek Series as Picard on CBS All Access - apress
https://www.cnet.com/google-amp/news/star-trek-expands-canon-with-new-show-patrick-stewart-jean-luc-picard/
======
mojoe
I lasted about halfway through the first season of Discovery before the
nonsense was too much for me, but looks I'll be paying for CBS again!

------
apress
They finally figured out a way to get us all to pay $6 a month for that damn
service.

~~~
pasbesoin
I'm finding I have more "patience", these days, with regard to viewing and
reading stuff [1]. I may just wait until the season's done, then add the CBS
thing to my Amazon Prime/Video -- I see tiles for the CBS stuff, so I assume I
can -- for a month and binge watch.

Is doing so now worth it for "Discovery"? Some other comments on this thread
make me think, perhaps not.

Even if the new... "Stewart vehicle" is not TNG, let's hope it is of equal
quality. Make it so.

The last season of Wallander (the Swedish production, not the Branagh thing)
became rather interesting, exploring the experience of later life and perhaps
the meaning of life as found in and through that context. The new Star Trek
show probably won't emphasize this, but it would be an interesting
perspective.

\--

1) For example, I bought season 2 of "The Expanse". But, now that Amazon has
picked up production, I'm just waiting for season 3 to be added to the Prime
offering; I just don't find myself in that much of a hurry/need, even though I
found the show quite good.

~~~
Fjolsvith
I, too, just have Vudu, Netflix and Prime for my video entertainment. The TV's
in our house mostly sit dark anymore - my wife and I can each watch a movie or
episode on one computer screen while we play a game on the other. I have a
third screen that shows the security cam feeds and live weather radar.

"The Expanse" was the best Sci-Fi series I've seen in a long time. Another
that I've started that seems good is "Killjoys".

~~~
pasbesoin
"Babylon 5" was added to Prime, about a month ago. I've been enjoying
rewatching it. Yes, the graphics and sets are a bit budget compared to the big
studios. (Although, not in all ways.) But the story itself -- a continuous
plot encompassing five seasons -- along with the acting, make it first rate,
for me.

Also, fundamentally, it's in the "humanist" vein -- something that really
appealed to me when it reached its peak in "The Next Generation".

